# I got a new vacuum cleaner this weekend!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Of all places, I got it at the flea market! It's the same model my stepmom brings over to really get the cat hair off my carpets with. It's a Bissel bagless upright, with 4 filters! Talk about a relief! Now hubby can breathe and I can keep my cat! (himalayan-very long haired) It even came with all the attachments, so I can clean the furniture! You have no idea how ridiculously happy that made me!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thats a great find!


----------

